# Sweat 3" Copper



## kok328 (Apr 22, 2014)

Anyone have any experience sweating 3" copper pipe?

I'm not sure about the piping but, I plan to use a 3", Type M, coupler and was wondering if MAPP gas with a Bernzo-matic head will be sufficient to heat that much pipe.


----------



## JoeD (Apr 22, 2014)

I have done it with a normal propane torch.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Apr 22, 2014)

JoeD said:


> I have done it with a normal propane torch.



Should have taken you longer with propane.
"Map//Pro fuel has 40% more heat transfer in the primary flame than Propane" even though the flame temperature is not much higher.

From what little I've read on this, a helper with another torch may come in handy.

http://www.achrnews.com/articles/126300-air-fuel-or-oxy-fuel-for-soldering-and-brazing


----------



## TomS1 (Apr 23, 2014)

a lot of plumbers use a dual head torch to heat up lager fittings like that.


----------



## JoeD (Apr 23, 2014)

I don't remember how long it took. I only have a normal propane torch and I have used it for 3" copper drains. So it can be done.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Apr 23, 2014)

JoeD said:


> I don't remember how long it took. I only have a normal propane torch and I have used it for 3" copper drains. So it can be done.


Your skill level may be above average.  
If I ever have to do this I guess I'd use two nozzles with flame spreaders to get uniform and quick heating.  Maybe two propane canisters strapped together with a wedge-shaped spacer and hose clamps coupled end to end, so opposite sides of the joint get heated at the same time.


----------



## guyod (Apr 23, 2014)

If it was a drain pipe with under 1 psi or water pipe up to 80 psi,  would be the  deciding factor here.


----------



## kok328 (Apr 23, 2014)

Well glad to see it can be done without any special tools.
I had already considered another set of hands and running two torches at the same time.
I only use propane for the BBQ grill and a regular propane torch head won't give you the full benefit of using MAPP gas.
Hey, no guts, no glory, what could go wrong ?
I'll let ya'll know how it turns out.
Thanks.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Apr 23, 2014)

So. . .is it pressurized?


----------



## nealtw (Apr 23, 2014)

Years ago I helped a plumber do this with a gas blow torch. He tinned both first and had me hold one peice and push them together while he heated it. As soon as they slipped together he removed the heat and said done.


----------



## kok328 (Apr 29, 2014)

Yes, it is pressurized, 50psi.  Job is on hold for now, missed my window.
Got it all layed out and once the insulation was removed from the pipe, it doesn't look all that intimidating.
I'll let ya know how it goes.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Apr 30, 2014)

kok328 said:


> 50psi


So there's 350 lbs trying to separate the joint you will solder and if you have water hammer it will spike much higher. :hide:


----------



## nealtw (Apr 30, 2014)

kok328 said:


> Anyone have any experience sweating 3" copper pipe?
> 
> I'm not sure about the piping but, I plan to use a 3", Type M, coupler and was wondering if MAPP gas with a Bernzo-matic head will be sufficient to heat that much pipe.



Talked to a plumber who pointed out that the newer solder needs a lot more heat than the old lead did.

I found a good discussion at the handyman site.
http://handymanwire.com/ubbthreads/ubbthreads.php/topics/225885/How_to_solder_a_3_inch_copper_


----------



## Wuzzat? (Apr 30, 2014)

nealtw said:


> Talked to a plumber who pointed out that the newer solder needs a lot more heat than the old lead did.
> 
> I found a good discussion at the handyman site.
> http://handymanwire.com/ubbthreads/ubbthreads.php/topics/225885/How_to_solder_a_3_inch_copper_


I saw that site.  They were a lot more helpful than the formal handbooks on the subject.  

Most Web hits dealt with pipe 3/4" and under and almost anybody can figure that job out.

There's BTUs/hr delivered to the joint and there's flame temperature and there is the melting point of solder and the melting point of copper.

And then there's
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cool_flame


----------



## kok328 (Apr 30, 2014)

No just 50psi in the system.  I have MAPP gas and MAPP torch heads.  I will be running 2 torches so heat shouldn't be an issue for the lead-free solder.
I also plan on installing a VFD controller to alleviate water hammering.


----------



## kok328 (May 5, 2014)

MAPP torch on each side, sweats up just like 3/4".
Just takes a little longer to heat up.
Almost looked like I knew what I was doing


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 5, 2014)

Love it when the plan comes together...:


----------

